# Fink vs Darwinports



## Viro (Aug 12, 2004)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of both? I've tried Google but I don't seem to get anything up to date on the subject. I'm currently leaning towards Darwinports since they have kaffe (open sourced java vm) that I'm interested in running, but if fink is better, I'm prepared to use it and compile kaffe from source.

Any input about the pros and cons (and differences in general) would be much appreciated.


----------



## thwomp (Aug 12, 2004)

I've used fink for a long time, and it has proved to be quite simple (especially if you use FinkCommander, although it's not necessary) and generally stable. The package selection is ever growing and fairly up to date. However, if you need something specific that is not offered with one distribution system, you can obviously try another.

Also, as far as I can tell, developers from both sites (among others) are working together over at Metapkg, in order to provide joint releases, but I don't really know know too many details. They seem to have released "Gentoo MacOS", using the Portage package manager from Gentoo Linux, but you're gonna have to ask someone more in the know for anything coming on the horizon.


----------

